
After Police Reform, Crime Falls in Camden, New Jersey - devy
https://www.citylab.com/equity/2018/01/what-happened-to-crime-in-camden/549542/
======
tyingq
Have to wonder if crime really went down, or just bogus arrests went down.

------
pvaldes
> fewer officers, lower pay...

There are two ways to "improve" the crime statistics. Having really a lower
crime ratio is one. Stopping to count smaller crimes, discouraging people to
denounce or hiding cases under the carpet instead to report it to your boss or
the press is another. I'm not saying that is the case here, but this can
happen.

------
RickJWagner
“Nothing stops a bullet like a job.”

I truly believe this, and I'm on the right side of the political aisle on most
positions.

A strong economy lifts many boats.

~~~
CyberDildonics
> A strong economy lifts many boats.

A strong economy isn't going to get an uneducated person a job

~~~
ggg9990
Sure it will, if it is a well diversified economy.

------
woodandsteel
I'm thinking it would be nice if there were a TV series based on community
policing, instead of the usual that make police heros for being macho and
violent.

~~~
huebomont
Happy Valley

------
jessaustin
_More victims are just getting to the hospital faster by calling an Uber._

This seems like a real indictment of the ambulance system?

~~~
dragonwriter
> This seems like a real indictment of the ambulance system?

Not really; ambulances aren't intended to actually minimize time to physically
reach the hospital, they minimize time to emergency medical attention by, in
effect, bringing part of the hospital to you.

~~~
jessaustin
The point in TFA was that people are living who previously would have died. If
it's better to get to the hospital quickly than wait around for whatever
attention the ambulance can give you, that's a mark against the entire idea of
ambulances.

Incidentally, sibling is right about ambulance costs. Every time I've been to
the emergency room, I've taken a private vehicle to get there. In one event I
was about twenty minutes from dying of internal blood loss.

------
teknopaul
A murder rate of 22 per 100,000 is nothing to be proud of.

~~~
lykr0n
Down from 87 per 100,000? I think it's an improvement.

------
WillReplyfFood
If i where a arms-dealer protecting my trade, i would know where my next free
shipment is headed.

------
thanksgiving
> It’s policing turned poetry, and his officers, too, have internalized it in
> their training. “The old police mantra was make it home safely,” Camden
> police officer Tyrell Bagby told the New York Times in April. “Now we’re
> being taught not only should we make it home safely, but so should the
> victim and the suspect.”

I'm skeptical we can achieve this nationwide.

Firstly, I suspect the main problem is in the commissioner's office and maybe
even the mayor's office and the city council. One dead/injured cop costs $x
and one dead suspect costs $y. x>>y. At the end of the day, there is no free
lunch.

Secondly, there are some _very_ racist people in our society. Just because
they wear a uniform and swear an oath won't change anything. Add to that the
fact that we all have biases even if we think we don't. Yes, reader. You do
too. We can't fix that with training.

Thirdly, we are creatures of habit. You can't give a one day seminar and
expect people to go yeah of course. I can't even add a new button on a form by
making the old button smaller and putting a new button next to the old button
on an internal app. With an organization like the police, the organization has
a life and memory of its own. Newcomers will give more weight to what they
learned on the job than in what they learned in training and rightly so. How
do we hit the reset button?

Sorry but it won't be easy. I think the first problem we need to tackle is
incentives though. What motivates people to act the way they do?

~~~
Retric
Often dead suspects cost multiple millions. So, it's not as clear cut as you
may assume.

~~~
thanksgiving
> Often dead suspects cost multiple millions. So, it's not as clear cut as you
> may assume.

Clearly, not often enough!

